# Hello!



## cindyrads (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi my name is Dudley and my mom just joined this forum thing. I'm only nine weeks old and I'm a Flemish Giant! I just got here Monday and boy are things different here. I lived in a cage with my mom and brothers and now I have a cage to myself and a whole house to run around in. I even got to go outside in what mom called the rabbit yard and it was a little scary at first. There were so many new things to smell and lots of new noises. But it was cool and I was so excited that I ran and jumped and twisted. ( Mom said " oh look your binkying! whatever that is). I was out for awhile and wanted to stay out longer but mom made me come in and said that was enough for the first day. Sheesh!

There are lots of other animals here too, dogs, cats, guinea pigs, snakes, tortoises and ferrets. 

The dogs and cats seem ok, they don't bother me much. Those guinea pigs seems like small rabbits with short ears, we eat the same kind of things so I guess they are ok too. I'm not sure about those ferrets though. I was scared of them at first. They even went into my cage and crawled into my hay box! How rude! I have to eat that hay! Two of them just sniffed me all over and haven't really bothered me since. But the one was chasing me and I don't like him! Mom said he is only a baby too and was just trying to play. She said he wasn't trying to eat me, but I don' know. He had a look in his eye. Anyway, he got scruffed by mom and got in trouble. 

I'm the only rabbit here but I heard mom and dad talking about another rabbit that used to live here. They said he died suddenly and I heard mom telling someone that dad was really upset and crying. He was a Flemish Giant just like me and his name was Mulligan. And that's not all, apparently there have been LOTS of rabbits that have lived with mom and dad. I heard mom say they have had rabbits for 25 years. (I think that is a long time). 

Anyway, so that is all I know because I have only been here a few days. But so far I like it. I get to lay on the couch and everything!


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 24, 2011)

hello and welcome to RO.


----------



## avarocks (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome Dudley! I came from the humane society where I was always in a cage and hardly anyone took me out and snuggled me. They spent more time with the dogs and cats. My mommy though, she is one of the people who does snuggle things like guinea pigs and bunnies. She took one look at me and fell in love with me. A few days later, I was home. It's great to be free of the cage isn't it? I have an apartment I get to run around in. I'm not allowed to certain parts but I also get to lay on the couch! Sometimes mommy brings me onto her bed for a snuggle. I can't leave the bed though. If I run on the floor mommy says there is just way too many things I can damage. I have also figured out I can chew toilet paper so I'm not allowed in the bathroom anymore either...hehe. Don't tell your mommy I gave you ideas! If you follow your mommy or daddy really close, you can run really fast into the spot you're not allowed in, when they open the door or something...but don't tell them I told you this. I do it to my mommy all the time. Since the apartment is small Mommy takes me to the hallway every night and plays chase with me in the hallway so I get to really get some exercise. We have a backyard here but I can never go to it without a leash...bummer! And I have to wait for the snow to be gone too. My mommy says I'm too used to being in the indoors, the cold would shock me. Whatever that means! You know what else I do? I steal things I shouldn't have like plastic bags and shoes. And then I take off with it to places like under the couch where it's hard to get me, just to watch them chase me and try to get it from me in a hard to get at place. I think it's funny! Mommy kind of does too. Sometimes I make a big mess and then sit on the floor in the middle of it. Mommy tries to get mad at me, but I look at her with my floppy ears and my twitchy nose and she can't stay mad. She smiles at me, calls me a 'little turkey' (I thought I was a bunny?) and just hugs me. It's amazing what you can get away with when you're cute! But don't tell your parents I said that!


----------

